# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چند سوال درمورد منابع و روش مطالعه

## intouchable

سلام سری پیش گفتم که قصدم اینه تراز کنکورم از 9هزار پایین تر نیاد یعنی 8999 نه فقط 9 به بالا با کمک خدا دارم برای این هدف تلاش میکنم اما یه سری سوال دارم ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید:
 1_اینکه من دیپلم رو 94گرفتم و پیش رو 95 و معدل نهایی سومم 17 و خورده ای هست و همه دروس بالای 17 به جز شیمی و زبان و زمین ، زمین که نیازی بهش ندارم ولی زبان قصد دارم در حدی بخونم که 40 درصد به امید خدا حتمی بزنم و شیمی هرچی بالاتر بهتر ،کف 60 درصد در نظر دارم قصد ترمیم ندارم ،نمره شیمی 14 و زبان 15 چقدر میتونه به ضررم باشه !؟ زیست و فیزیک پیش هم به ترتیب 11 و 12 هست نمراتم و درصدای 50 فیزیک و 60 زیست نیاز دارم و قصد ترمیم ندارم میتونه بهم ضرر بزنه !؟ فیزیک و زیست سومم به ترتیب زیست 18 و نیم و فیزیک 17گرفتم 

2_برای عربی کتاب لغت مهرو ماه دارم و درک مطلب عربی گاج به نظرتون (کسایی که استفاده کردن و درک مطلب عربی رو تو کنکور جواب دادن )کدوم کتاب برای پاسخ به سوالات درک مطلب عربی بهتره و کافیه!؟


3_برای قواعد عربی دی وی دی میثم فلاح ببینم بعد فقط تست بزنم کافیه !؟ چون وقت زبادی ندارم یعنی دیگه  درسنامه نخونم 

4برای فیزیک پیش دی وی دی نیما نوروزی کامل توضیح داده یعنی کسی که صفره میتونه با دیدن دی وی دی های نوروزی و زدن تست بعنی دیگه درسنامه  نخونه از تعداد تستایی که  از پیش تو کنکور میاد درصد قابل قبول کسب کنه !؟ یعنی دی وی دیش از اول تا اخر همه چیو گفته و دیگه نیازی به درسنامه خوندن نباشه فقط فیلم  رو ببینی و تست بزنی !؟

5_ برای زیست درسنامه لازمه واقعاا!؟اگر فقط کتاب رو بخونم و بعد  تک تک تستای کتاب ابی قلمچی و سه سطحی رو بزنم برای 60 درصد کافیه !؟ چون وقتی اول کتاب رو میخونم و بعد میرم درسنامه کاملا قاطی میکنم 

دوستانی که تجربه دارن و در کنکور موفق شدن لطف میکنید به ما هم مشاوره و کمک بدید که ما هم موفق بشیم

----------


## intouchable

دوستانی که زحمت میکشن جواب میدن لطفا کامل و دقیق توضیح بدید ممنون

----------


## intouchable

Up

----------


## Fawzi

سلام سری پیش گفتم که قصدم اینه تراز کنکورم از 9هزار پایین تر نیاد یعنی 8999 نه فقط 9 به بالا با کمک خدا دارم برای این هدف تلاش میکنم اما یه سری سوال دارم ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید:
 1_اینکه من دیپلم رو 94گرفتم و پیش رو 95 و معدل نهایی سومم 17 و خورده ای هست و همه دروس بالای 17 به جز شیمی و زبان و زمین ، زمین که نیازی بهش ندارم ولی زبان قصد دارم در حدی بخونم که 40 درصد به امید خدا حتمی بزنم و شیمی هرچی بالاتر بهتر ،کف 60 درصد در نظر دارم قصد ترمیم ندارم ،نمره شیمی 14 و زبان 15 چقدر میتونه به ضررم باشه !؟ زیست و فیزیک پیش هم به ترتیب 11 و 12 هست نمراتم و درصدای 50 فیزیک و 60 زیست نیاز دارم و قصد ترمیم ندارم میتونه بهم ضرر بزنه !؟ فیزیک و زیست سومم به ترتیب زیست 18 و نیم و فیزیک 17گرفتم
سلام علکم :Yahoo (4):  داداش تاثیر مثبت میشه ... قولت میدم.. چهارتا مسئول بی لیاقت با صراحت تمام میگم غلط میکنن برخلاف نظر اکثریت ، ساز مخالف بزنن .. ما نمیزاریم و نخواهیم گذاشت حق خوری بشه ..پس بجای فکر کردن به نمراتت، بچسب به کنکور ... 

2_برای عربی کتاب لغت مهرو ماه دارم و درک مطلب عربی گاج به نظرتون (کسایی که استفاده کردن و درک مطلب عربی رو تو کنکور جواب دادن )کدوم کتاب برای پاسخ به سوالات درک مطلب عربی بهتره و کافیه!؟
 باور کن هر کتابی بگیری بخونی تست بزنی و سرعتت افزایش بدی خوبه ..کافیه ..وسواس نداشته باش .. هرکدوم خوندی فرق نداره! هرکدوم خوشت اومد و بیشتر تونستی باهاش خو بگیری :Yahoo (112): 

3_برای قواعد عربی دی وی دی میثم فلاح ببینم بعد فقط تست بزنم کافیه !؟ چون وقت زبادی ندارم یعنی دیگه  درسنامه نخونم 
اره کافیه .. مهم همون تسته ! ... موقع دی وی دی مطالبو خوب فرابگیر :Yahoo (4):  اگه تونستی تست بزنی ...یغنی مطلب جا افتاده و مهم هم همینه!

4برای فیزیک پیش دی وی دی نیما نوروزی کامل توضیح داده یعنی کسی که صفره میتونه با دیدن دی وی دی های نوروزی و زدن تست بعنی دیگه درسنامه  نخونه از تعداد تستایی که  از پیش تو کنکور میاد درصد قابل قبول کسب کنه !؟ یعنی دی وی دیش از اول تا اخر همه چیو گفته و دیگه نیازی به درسنامه خوندن نباشه فقط فیلم  رو ببینی و تست بزنی !؟
وقتی بتونی تست بزنی ..یعنی مطلب رو گرفتی .. اگه نتونی تست بزنی باید درسنامه بخونی و از دی وی دی جزوه برداری کنی  :Yahoo (4):  یادت باشه؟ دی وی دی قرار نیست معجزه کنه ! باید در کنارش از مطالب جزوه برداری و برای زمان مرورت دیگه نمیتونی مجدد دی وی دی ببینی ..پس اینجاست که جزوه ات بدادت میرسه .. و باید نکات تکمیلی و برامده از تست ها رو یادداشت کنی ...

5_ برای زیست درسنامه لازمه واقعاا!؟اگر فقط کتاب رو بخونم و بعد  تک تک تستای کتاب ابی قلمچی و سه سطحی رو بزنم برای 60 درصد کافیه !؟ چون وقتی اول کتاب رو میخونم و بعد میرم درسنامه کاملا قاطی میکنم 
بله درسنامه لازمه ... متن کتاب مهمه ! اما کامل و کافی نیست ..باید در کنارش نکات اضافی بخونی و یادداشت برداری کنی و بعد بری تو دل تستا ! :Yahoo (4):  تا خیالت از تست زنی و فهم مطالب راحت باشه .. اگه با منبعت حال نمیکنی :Yahoo (4): عوضش کن !موفق باشی 

دوستانی که تجربه دارن و در کنکور موفق شدن لطف میکنید به ما هم مشاوره و کمک بدید که ما هم موفق بشیم

----------


## intouchable

ممنون دوست عزیزم البته من داداش نیستم  :Yahoo (4):  راستش تو مصاحبه اقای مهری گفته بودن که درسنامه نخوندن از این بابت سوال کردم 
امیدوارم تاثیر مثبت بشه چون سرنوشتم با کنکور امسال گره خورده اگه نشه (خدایی نکرده)باید قیر تموم ارزوهامو بزنم 
ممنون که پاسخ دادید ،

----------


## mahtis

> سلام سری پیش گفتم که قصدم اینه تراز کنکورم از 9هزار پایین تر نیاد یعنی 8999 نه فقط 9 به بالا با کمک خدا دارم برای این هدف تلاش میکنم اما یه سری سوال دارم ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید:
>  1_اینکه من دیپلم رو 94گرفتم و پیش رو 95 و معدل نهایی سومم 17 و خورده ای هست و همه دروس بالای 17 به جز شیمی و زبان و زمین ، زمین که نیازی بهش ندارم ولی زبان قصد دارم در حدی بخونم که 40 درصد به امید خدا حتمی بزنم و شیمی هرچی بالاتر بهتر ،کف 60 درصد در نظر دارم قصد ترمیم ندارم ،نمره شیمی 14 و زبان 15 چقدر میتونه به ضررم باشه !؟ زیست و فیزیک پیش هم به ترتیب 11 و 12 هست نمراتم و درصدای 50 فیزیک و 60 زیست نیاز دارم و قصد ترمیم ندارم میتونه بهم ضرر بزنه !؟ فیزیک و زیست سومم به ترتیب زیست 18 و نیم و فیزیک 17گرفتم 
> 
> 2_برای عربی کتاب لغت مهرو ماه دارم و درک مطلب عربی گاج به نظرتون (کسایی که استفاده کردن و درک مطلب عربی رو تو کنکور جواب دادن )کدوم کتاب برای پاسخ به سوالات درک مطلب عربی بهتره و کافیه!؟
> 
> 
> 3_برای قواعد عربی دی وی دی میثم فلاح ببینم بعد فقط تست بزنم کافیه !؟ چون وقت زبادی ندارم یعنی دیگه  درسنامه نخونم 
> 
> 4برای فیزیک پیش دی وی دی نیما نوروزی کامل توضیح داده یعنی کسی که صفره میتونه با دیدن دی وی دی های نوروزی و زدن تست بعنی دیگه درسنامه  نخونه از تعداد تستایی که  از پیش تو کنکور میاد درصد قابل قبول کسب کنه !؟ یعنی دی وی دیش از اول تا اخر همه چیو گفته و دیگه نیازی به درسنامه خوندن نباشه فقط فیلم  رو ببینی و تست بزنی !؟
> ...



سلام 
من میتونم در مورد سوال 2 و5 بهتون کمک کنم 
2. من در کنکور 97 عربی رو 96 زدم ، من  لغات عربی لقمه مهروماه رو خوندم به نظرم خووب بود چون در عربی ترجمه خییییلی خیلی مهمه پس همیشه سعی کنید در برنامه ی هفتگی تون به طور مرتب زمانی رو بهش اختصاص بدید ،من تنها منبعی که برای عربی استفاده کردم کتاب گاج سفید بود به نظر من در زمینه ی تعریب و درک مطلب فوق العاده کار کرده و اینکه برای خوندن عربی چیزی که اصله و اهمیت داره مداومت و خوندن مرتب و تست زنی و یادگیری تکنیک هاست خود من از هیچ دی وی دی استفاده نکردم ،پایه ی عربی من متوسط بود و هفته ای دو الی سه بار در باکس های 1 ساعته میخوندمش.


5. درصد زیستی که زدم در کنکور 97 ،74 بود  منبع اصلی من کتابهای الگو بود که برای تست بیشتر از ای کیو ی گاج استفاده کردم به این صورت که اول کتاب درسی رو میخوندم با دقت بعدش سراغ تست های سراسری و بعد تالیفی میرفتم و بیشتر اوقات هم یه دور درسنامه ی الگو مطالعه میکردم و نکات مهمش رو برای دوران جمع بندی به کتااب درسی اضافه میکردم ،خوندن درسنامه های الگورو بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم ولی اینو بگم که بیشتر باید به کتاب بها بدید و نه درسنامه !
توی این درس باید خیلی تست بزنید خیلی .

----------


## intouchable

ممنون از اینکه پاسخ دادید ، فقط اینکه من کتاب برای درسنامه خط ویژه دارم ، واینکه اگه شما درسنامه الگو نمیخوندید مثاا زیست چند میزدید !؟ چند درصد از زیستتون مدیون خوندن درسنامه هست ؟ چون در نظر داشتم اول متن کتاب بخونم و بعد تست سراسری   تالیفی بزنم و نکات مهم و ترکیبی تست هارو وارد کتاب کنم ،، ولی از اونجایی که میگید درسنامه بخونم دیگه باید اینم در نظر بگیرم که زمانی به درسنامه اختصاص بدم 
بابت درصدهای عالیتون تبریک میگم

----------


## intouchable

دوستان کسی نبود در مورد زیست کمک کنه با توجه به روشی که بالاتر گفتم

----------


## intouchable

@ZAPATA  @yasinsh @حامد یگانه @METTIX @amirabedini68

----------


## ZAPATA

> دوستان کسی نبود در مورد زیست کمک کنه با توجه به روشی که بالاتر گفتم





> @ZAPATA  @yasinsh @حامد یگانه @METTIX @amirabedini68


لینک زیرو بخان بعدش سوالو ماند بپرس
نحوه مطالعه زیست شناسی از نگاه درصد 80 کنکور 97
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## intouchable

> لینک زیرو بخان بعدش سوالو ماند بپرس
> نحوه مطالعه زیست شناسی از نگاه درصد 80 کنکور 97


خوب الان بحث سر درسنامس دقیقا متوجه نشدم الان ایشون گفتن درسنامه بخونیم یا نه ، من برای درسنامه خط ویژه گرفتم چون گفتم کم حجم تره ولی کلی نکته گفته که واقعا قابل این نیست که همشو بخونم همراه کتاب و بعد تست بزنم و بعد مرور و جمع بندی کنم خود خط ویژه کلی کلی نکته داره

----------


## ZAPATA

> خوب الان بحث سر درسنامس دقیقا متوجه نشدم الان ایشون گفتن درسنامه بخونیم یا نه ، من برای درسنامه خط ویژه گرفتم چون گفتم کم حجم تره ولی کلی نکته گفته که واقعا قابل این نیست که همشو بخونم همراه کتاب و بعد تست بزنم و بعد مرور و جمع بندی کنم خود خط ویژه کلی کلی نکته داره


همون اشارش به جزوه یعنی درسنامه دیگه !  :Yahoo (4): 
این جاش : «  در هفته اخر بار دیگر متن کتاب / جزوه رو می خونین »

ف کنم همش 600 صفحه نمیشه ها  :Yahoo (68): 
بعدشم کمی دیدتو اصلاح نما :: به درسنامه و تست و پاسخ تشریحی  ..... یه دید یک دست داشته باش .... یعنی همش فرصتی است واسه یادگیری .... حال چه داخل درسنامه باشه چه داخل صورت تست باشه چه پاسخ تشریحی  
اصل همونه که واسش وقت بزار و حسابی مرور کن 
هر روز بین 2 تا 5 ساعت !

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام سری پیش گفتم که قصدم اینه تراز کنکورم از 9هزار پایین تر نیاد یعنی 8999 نه فقط 9 به بالا با کمک خدا دارم برای این هدف تلاش میکنم اما یه سری سوال دارم ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید:
>  1_اینکه من دیپلم رو 94گرفتم و پیش رو 95 و معدل نهایی سومم 17 و خورده ای هست و همه دروس بالای 17 به جز شیمی و زبان و زمین ، زمین که نیازی بهش ندارم ولی زبان قصد دارم در حدی بخونم که 40 درصد به امید خدا حتمی بزنم و شیمی هرچی بالاتر بهتر ،کف 60 درصد در نظر دارم قصد ترمیم ندارم ،نمره شیمی 14 و زبان 15 چقدر میتونه به ضررم باشه !؟ زیست و فیزیک پیش هم به ترتیب 11 و 12 هست نمراتم و درصدای 50 فیزیک و 60 زیست نیاز دارم و قصد ترمیم ندارم میتونه بهم ضرر بزنه !؟ فیزیک و زیست سومم به ترتیب زیست 18 و نیم و فیزیک 17گرفتم 
> 
> 2_برای عربی کتاب لغت مهرو ماه دارم و درک مطلب عربی گاج به نظرتون (کسایی که استفاده کردن و درک مطلب عربی رو تو کنکور جواب دادن )کدوم کتاب برای پاسخ به سوالات درک مطلب عربی بهتره و کافیه!؟
> 
> 
> 3_برای قواعد عربی دی وی دی میثم فلاح ببینم بعد فقط تست بزنم کافیه !؟ چون وقت زبادی ندارم یعنی دیگه  درسنامه نخونم 
> 
> 4برای فیزیک پیش دی وی دی نیما نوروزی کامل توضیح داده یعنی کسی که صفره میتونه با دیدن دی وی دی های نوروزی و زدن تست بعنی دیگه درسنامه  نخونه از تعداد تستایی که  از پیش تو کنکور میاد درصد قابل قبول کسب کنه !؟ یعنی دی وی دیش از اول تا اخر همه چیو گفته و دیگه نیازی به درسنامه خوندن نباشه فقط فیلم  رو ببینی و تست بزنی !؟
> ...



سلام
من تجربه خودمو میگم دی وی دی استاد فلاح رو دیدم و فقط تست کار کردم
صفر تا صد تدریس میکنه مفهمومی و ریز به ریز 
از عربی هیچیم بلد نباشی قشنگ راه میفتی
واسه من که خوب بود 
نمونه تدریساش هست تو آپارت ببین خوشت اومد بعد بگیر

----------


## intouchable

> همون اشارش به جزوه یعنی درسنامه دیگه ! 
> این جاش : «  در هفته اخر بار دیگر متن کتاب / جزوه رو می خونین »
> 
> ف کنم همش 600 صفحه نمیشه ها 
> بعدشم کمی دیدتو اصلاح نما :: به درسنامه و تست و پاسخ تشریحی  ..... یه دید یک دست داشته باش .... یعنی همش فرصتی است واسه یادگیری .... حال چه داخل درسنامه باشه چه داخل صورت تست باشه چه پاسخ تشریحی  
> اصل همونه که واسش وقت بزار و حسابی مرور کن 
> هر روز بین 2 تا 5 ساعت !


خوب الان من یه بار متن کتابو خوندم کامل و دقیق و حفظشم کردم بعدش چی کار کنم برم تست بزنم برم درسنامه چیکار کنم !؟

----------


## intouchable

> سلام
> من تجربه خودمو میگم دی وی دی استاد فلاح رو دیدم و فقط تست کار کردم
> صفر تا صد تدریس میکنه مفهمومی و ریز به ریز 
> از عربی هیچیم بلد نباشی قشنگ راه میفتی
> واسه من که خوب بود 
> نمونه تدریساش هست تو آپارت ببین خوشت اومد بعد بگیر


 ممنون نگار جان بله سفارش دادم گفتن تموم شده و تا اخر این ماه برام میفرستن  پولو رو هم واریز کردم دیگه خودشون و خداشون ببینم میفرستن یا نه

----------


## ZAPATA

پست نگار رو دیدم یه چی یادم اومد بگم بدک نیست   :Yahoo (4): 
از دیروز که «عربی کامل گاج» رو گرفتم تا الان دارم همینو میخونم
قبلش عربی جامع خیلی سبز! غزال رو داشتم بیشترتستاشم دست و پا شکسته زده بودم ولی خیلی واسم فایده نداشت 
خلاصه حرف ::: عربی کامل (حداقل واسه خودم) خیلی بهتر از غزاله
دقیقن همونی هستش که انتظارشو داشتم
یه کتاب شیک و تمیز بدون حرف اضافه
دقیقن همین که حرف اضافه (بگم زر اضافه بهتره!)  نداره خیلی ازش خوشم اومد  :Yahoo (4): 
همونیو گفته قراره یاد بگیریم بی هجو و حاشیه !
.....................
هرکی با یه کتاب راحت تره ! :: شاید واست تو غزال بهتره !
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## intouchable

منم گاج کامل دارم ولی قواعد زیر صفرم به خاطر همین میخوام دی وی دی فلاح رو ببینم و خلاصه نکات رو بنویسم البته جزوه هم داره انگار گفتن برام میفرستن ، و بعد برم تست بزنم ، واسه درک مطلب هم فقط لغت کار کنم و متن بخونم ولی لغات عربی مهروماه خیلی زیاده و عربیم که همش لغاتشون مثل همه

----------


## ali.asghar

_1/ به امید خدا مثبت می شه اگه هم نشد شیمی سوم رو برو //
  2/ عربی تست سراسری کافی است وفرقی هم نمی کنه کدوم کتاب تست رو بگیری ولی از نظر درس نامه خیلی سبز جامع بهتره از گاج 
  3/ اگه درس فیلم رو متوجه نشدی درس نامه رو بخون درس نامه اون موقع عین یک کاتالیزگر سرعت یادگیری رو افزایش می ده  
  4/هم مثل 3 اینم بگم فیلم   فقط سرعت یادگیری رو افزایش می ده وبیاید بعد از فیلم تست زیاد کار کرد /اگه تست کار نشه هیچ فایده ای فیلم نداره
  5/در زیست اول اولویت با کتاب است اگه بخشی ازمتن کتاب رو خودتون نمی توانید  بفهمید ومشکل دارید از درس نامه استفاده کنید یادگیری نکات زیست در قالب تست بهتره تا درس نامه منبع زیست iqبنظرم خیلی بهتره اگه در زیست وضعیت خوب به بالا دارید /اینم بگم شما نباید نکات رو حفظ طوطی وار شید باید یاد بگیرید وخودتون از دل متن کتاب دلیل درستی نکته رو پیدا کنید //روش خوندن زیست رو هم از اقای علی کلهر   زاپاتا اوردن هم خیلی خوبه//_

----------


## نگارخانم

> ممنون نگار جان بله سفارش دادم گفتن تموم شده و تا اخر این ماه برام میفرستن  پولو رو هم واریز کردم دیگه خودشون و خداشون ببینم میفرستن یا نه


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (5): 

منم محصول گرفتم ناقصی داشت یکم طول کشید ولی خدایی فرستادن
پیگیر باش دیگه
اینجا ایران فقط پیگیری جواب میده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
اره جزوه اهم داره

----------


## intouchable

> خواهش میکنم
> 
> منم محصول گرفتم ناقصی داشت یکم طول کشید ولی خدایی فرستادن
> پیگیر باش دیگه
> اینجا ایران فقط پیگیری جواب میده
> اره جزوه اهم داره


 نگار جان بالاخره برای دروس دیگه به نتیجه رسیدی کدوم دی وی دی و منبع خوبه اگه اره به منم معرفی کن مخصوصا زیست و فیزیک ،البته فیزیک سوم سادات رو دارم بقیه شون چی !؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> منم گاج کامل دارم ولی قواعد زیر صفرم به خاطر همین میخوام دی وی دی فلاح رو ببینم و خلاصه نکات رو بنویسم البته جزوه هم داره انگار گفتن برام میفرستن ، و بعد برم تست بزنم ، واسه درک مطلب هم فقط لغت کار کنم و متن بخونم ولی لغات عربی مهروماه خیلی زیاده و عربیم که همش لغاتشون مثل همه


ناصح آلا رم ببین شاید راضی شی 
.....................
این بحث لغت رو قبلن خودم فکرشو داشتم
ولی از بس این ور اون ور دیدم و شنیدم که خیلیا بدون لغت عربی رو بالا زدن
دیگه ایمان آوردم که لغت عربی همچی هم ضروری نیست
واسه همین فعلن فکرم همینه که عربی کامل گاجو کامل بخونم 
لغت هم در حد همین یاد بگیرم
بعدها اگه لازم شد یه نیمچه توجه هم به لغت داشته باشم
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## intouchable

> _1/ به امید خدا مثبت می شه اگه هم نشد شیمی سوم رو برو //
>   2/ عربی تست سراسری کافی است وفرقی هم نمی کنه کدوم کتاب تست رو بگیری ولی از نظر درس نامه خیلی سبز جامع بهتره از گاج 
>   3/ اگه درس فیلم رو متوجه نشدی درس نامه رو بخون درس نامه اون موقع عین یک کاتالیزگر سرعت یادگیری رو افزایش می ده  
>   4/هم مثل 3 اینم بگم فیلم   فقط سرعت یادگیری رو افزایش می ده وبیاید بعد از فیلم تست زیاد کار کرد /اگه تست کار نشه هیچ فایده ای فیلم نداره
>   5/در زیست اول اولویت با کتاب است اگه بخشی ازمتن کتاب رو خودتون نمی توانید  بفهمید ومشکل دارید از درس نامه استفاده کنید یادگیری نکات زیست در قالب تست بهتره تا درس نامه منبع زیست iqبنظرم خیلی بهتره اگه در زیست وضعیت خوب به بالا دارید /اینم بگم شما نباید نکات رو حفظ طوطی وار شید باید یاد بگیرید وخودتون از دل متن کتاب دلیل درستی نکته رو پیدا کنید //روش خوندن زیست رو هم از اقای علی کلهر   زاپاتا اوردن هم خیلی خوبه//_


ممنون از جوابتون واینکه زیست من صفر ام به معنی واقعی کلمه بقیه دروس مشکل ندارن مثلا پیش هم واقعا کم بودن نمرات فقط شیمی سوم رو برم ترمیم البته هرچند تمایلی به ترمیم ندارم

----------


## نگارخانم

> نگار جان بالاخره برای دروس دیگه به نتیجه رسیدی کدوم دی وی دی و منبع خوبه اگه اره به منم معرفی کن مخصوصا زیست و فیزیک ،البته فیزیک سوم سادات رو دارم بقیه شون چی !؟


فیزیک یا یه استاد ضبط جدید داشته آفبا به اسم نصیر لو 
یه سری مباحث رو درس داده 
سادات خوبه ولی من اینو دیدم بیشتر خوشم اومد خیلی روش تدریسشو دوست داشتم توام ببین فک کنم بقیه رو نصیر لو بگیری خیلی بهتره
زیستم من آفبا رو گرفتم استاد  عمار لو و دکتر چلاجور که عالین 
یکم با تدریس استاد فرهادیانشون مشکل داشتم
که اونم چند روز پیش یکی از دوستان تو تالار یه آدرس داد رفتم جزوه استاد  عمار لو رو گرفتم 
بزار برسه دستم خوب بود حتما میگم بگیر شما هم

----------


## intouchable

> ناصح آلا رم ببین شاید راضی شی 
> .....................
> این بحث لغت رو قبلن خودم فکرشو داشتم
> ولی از بس این ور اون ور دیدم و شنیدم که خیلیا بدون لغت عربی رو بالا زدن
> دیگه ایمان آوردم که لغت عربی همچی هم ضروری نیست
> واسه همین فعلن فکرم همینه که عربی کامل گاجو کامل بخونم 
> لغت هم در حد همین یاد بگیرم
> بعدها اگه لازم شد یه نیمچه توجه هم به لغت داشته باشم


اقای کلهر یه سوال دیگه ام داشتم اگه تجربه ای دارید ممنون میشم من میخوام یکی از دو درس معادف و ادبیات رو خوندش رو به عید موکول کنم هر دو هم الان در حد 30 درصد میزنم پیشنهاد شما کدومه!؟

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط intouchable


ممنون از جوابتون واینکه زیست من صفر ام به معنی واقعی کلمه بقیه دروس مشکل ندارن مثلا پیش هم واقعا کم بودن نمرات فقط شیمی سوم رو برم ترمیم البته هرچند تمایلی به ترمیم ندارم


پس زیست جزوه عمارلو یا کتابش که تونشر دریافت است +تست قم چی یا میکرو برایتون مفیده_

----------


## intouchable

حس گیج شدن بهم دست داده واقعا نمیدونم الان چیکار کنم !!!!!!

----------


## ZAPATA

> اقای کلهر یه سوال دیگه ام داشتم اگه تجربه ای دارید ممنون میشم من میخوام یکی از دو درس معادف و ادبیات رو خوندش رو به عید موکول کنم هر دو هم الان در حد 30 درصد میزنم پیشنهاد شما کدومه!؟


مستر کلهر همون هستش که لینک زیستشو بهت دادم
من اشتباهیم  :Yahoo (4):  (به قول مرد هزار چهره!)

----------


## intouchable

> مستر کلهر همون هستش که لینک زیستشو بهت دادم
> من اشتباهیم  (به قول مرد هزار چهره!)


ببخشید من اشتباه متوجه شدم اصلاح میکنم جناب زاپاتا ،میشه نظرتون رو بگید

----------


## نگارخانم

> مستر کلهر همون هستش که لینک زیستشو بهت دادم
> من اشتباهیم  (به قول مرد هزار چهره!)


خخخخخخخخخخخ
خیلی خوب بود 
بابا چخبره

----------


## ZAPATA

> اقای کلهر یه سوال دیگه ام داشتم اگه تجربه ای دارید ممنون میشم من میخوام یکی از دو درس معادف و ادبیات رو خوندش رو به عید موکول کنم هر دو هم الان در حد 30 درصد میزنم پیشنهاد شما کدومه!؟





> ببخشید من اشتباه متوجه شدم اصلاح میکنم جناب زاپاتا ،میشه نظرتون رو بگید


خاهش .............
.......................
هیچ کدومو به عید ننداز
از همین الان هردوشو بخان (حال هر درصدی هم میخای واسش بزنی)
حال میتونی کمتر واسشون وقت بزاری ولی از الان مستمر تو برنامت هر دوش باشه
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## نگارخانم

این کاربر برتر استاد کلهره مرد هزار چهره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خخخخخخخ
راضیم من ازشون خدایی خوب راهنمایی میکنن

----------


## intouchable

ممنون جناب زاپاتا بابت این موضوع ببخشید شما امسال رتبه و ترازتون با درصداتون میشه بگید ؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> ممنون جناب زاپاتا بابت این موضوع ببخشید شما امسال رتبه و ترازتون با درصداتون میشه بگید ؟



مثل مرد باید با واقعیت های زندگی روبرو شد
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## intouchable

ایراد نداره سال اول هرکسی خوب نمیتونه خودشو برسونه انشاءالله  امسال بهترین رتبه میارید

----------


## نگارخانم

> مثل مرد باید با واقعیت های زندگی روبرو شد


خخخخخخخخخ
خیلی خوبه واقعا

----------


## intouchable

جناب زاپاتا شما از کی شروع کردی و این درصدا رو زدید !؟راستی تراز زیرگروه یکتون چند بود !؟

----------


## intouchable

راستی جناب زاپاتا من زبان 40 درصد میخوام 8 درصد بیشتر از شما ،شما چیا خوندید !؟زباتون کلا خوب بود یا با خوندن 32 زدید !؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> جناب زاپاتا شما از کی شروع کردی و این درصدا رو زدید !؟راستی تراز زیرگروه یکتون چند بود !؟


امسال جدی شد کنکور سومم
 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## intouchable

> امسال جدی شد کنکور سومم


98 کنکور چهارمتونه !؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> راستی جناب زاپاتا من زبان 40 درصد میخوام 8 درصد بیشتر از شما ،شما چیا خوندید !؟زباتون کلا خوب بود یا با خوندن 32 زدید !؟


زبان جامع خیلی سبز! 
......................
همه چی به خاندن نیست
تمرین آزمون جامع و اون حال سرجلسه هم مهمه
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## نگارخانم

> 98 کنکور چهارمتونه !؟


گیییییییری دادیاااااا
چکارش داری 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ZAPATA

> 98 کنکور چهارمتونه !؟


اوهوم
 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## نگارخانم

> اوهوم


تلاش و پشتکارتون ستودنی واقعااااا :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## ZAPATA

> تلاش و پشتکارتون ستودنی واقعااااا


هرکه طاووس خاهد جور هندوستان کشد
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## intouchable

جناب زاپاتا اصلا قصدی نداشتم به خدا پرسیدم چون اگه اینطوری باشه سال اخذ دیپلم و پیش من و شما تو یه سال میشه به خاطر این پرسیدم

----------


## ZAPATA

> جناب زاپاتا اصلا قصدی نداشتم به خدا پرسیدم چون اگه اینطوری باشه سال اخذ دیپلم و پیش من و شما تو یه سال میشه به خاطر این پرسیدم


نه عزیز
خیالی نیست
.......................
باید مثل مرد با واقعیت های زندگی روبرو شد
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

برادر عزیز دل...
فی الواقع شما در این تایپیک در باب روش مطالعه دروس پرسیدی واین چیزی است متغیر...فی المثل برای زیست دوستان نزدیک به 10 روش برای شما ذکر نموده و شما را گیج کرده اند...توصیه من به شما این است که دنبال راه دررو نباشید و روش خود را خودتان پیدا کنید..منابع خودتان رو خودتان..
علی ای حال در این مدل تایپیک ها شاهد انواع و اقسام مدل های مطالعه هستیم که شخص هیچ کدام را استفاده نکرده و گیجی اش بیشتر میشود.و در روایت امده است که شیطان دراین مواقع به ما میخندد و کنکور بدی نیز خواهیم داشت 
من با یک جمله عرضم را تمام بکنم : به تعداد انسان های روی زمین راه است برای رسیدن به خدا 
السلام و علیکم و رحمه الله و برکاته

----------


## intouchable

> برادر عزیز دل...
> فی الواقع شما در این تایپیک در باب روش مطالعه دروس پرسیدی واین چیزی است متغیر...فی المثل برای زیست دوستان نزدیک به 10 روش برای شما ذکر نموده و شما را گیج کرده اند...توصیه من به شما این است که دنبال راه دررو نباشید و روش خود را خودتان پیدا کنید..منابع خودتان رو خودتان..
> علی ای حال در این مدل تایپیک ها شاهد انواع و اقسام مدل های مطالعه هستیم که شخص هیچ کدام را استفاده نکرده و گیجی اش بیشتر میشود.و در روایت امده است که شیطان دراین مواقع به ما میخندد و کنکور بدی نیز خواهیم داشت 
> من با یک جمله عرضم را تمام بکنم : به تعداد انسان های روی زمین راه است برای رسیدن به خدا 
> السلام و علیکم و رحمه الله و برکاته



خیلی خوب گفتید اقای احمدی واقعیتش همینه که واقعا گیج شدم ، امید وارم نتیجه کنکورم بد نشه چون تمام زندگیم بهش گره خورده ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> خیلی خوب گفتید اقای احمدی واقعیتش همینه که واقعا گیج شدم ، امید وارم نتیجه کنکورم بد نشه چون تمام زندگیم بهش گره خورده ممنون از راهنماییتون


بله خب منظور منم همین است...همه ما خوشبختی را در پس این کنکور صاحب مرده میبینیم به خاطر همین نباید با ازمون و خطا امکان موفقیت را ازخودمان بگیریم
در روایت دیگری منسوب به یکی از بزرگان علم روانشناسی امده است که رسیدن به موفقیت مانند اثر انگشت است
ینی مال من با مال شما خیلی فرق میکند
با دل و جان و اصولی درس بخوانید ..روش ها کم کم دستتان میاید عزیز دل برادر 
به امید موفقیت

----------


## intouchable

> بله خب منظور منم همین است...همه با خوشبختی را در پس این کنکور صاحاب مرده میبینیم به خاطر همین نباید با ازمون و خطا امکان موفقیت را ازخودمان بگیریم
> در روایت دیگری منسوب به یکی از بزرگان علم روانشناسی امده است که رسیدن به موفقیت مانند اثر انگشت است
> ینی مال من با مال شما خیلی فرق میکند
> با دل و جان و اصولی درس بخوانید ..روش ها کم ک م دستتان میاید عزیز دل برادر 
> به امید موفقیت


 بله متاسفانه همینطوره ، ممنون از کمکتون  انشاءالله موفقیت خود شما

----------


## نگارخانم

با اجازه صاحب تاپیک یه سوالم من بپرسم اونور پرسیدم کسی جواب نداد
سلام بچه هاااا 
سوال مهم دارم 
لطفا جواب دقیق بدید
یه جزوه دستم رسیده از این روشها و تکنیکای کوتاه تست زنی 
اینا رو یاد بگیرم سرش وقت بزارم یانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه آره چرا؟
اگه نه چرا؟

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

> سلام سری پیش گفتم که قصدم اینه تراز کنکورم از 9هزار پایین تر نیاد یعنی 8999 نه فقط 9 به بالا با کمک خدا دارم برای این هدف تلاش میکنم اما یه سری سوال دارم ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید:
>  1_اینکه من دیپلم رو 94گرفتم و پیش رو 95 و معدل نهایی سومم 17 و خورده ای هست و همه دروس بالای 17 به جز شیمی و زبان و زمین ، زمین که نیازی بهش ندارم ولی زبان قصد دارم در حدی بخونم که 40 درصد به امید خدا حتمی بزنم و شیمی هرچی بالاتر بهتر ،کف 60 درصد در نظر دارم قصد ترمیم ندارم ،نمره شیمی 14 و زبان 15 چقدر میتونه به ضررم باشه !؟ زیست و فیزیک پیش هم به ترتیب 11 و 12 هست نمراتم و درصدای 50 فیزیک و 60 زیست نیاز دارم و قصد ترمیم ندارم میتونه بهم ضرر بزنه !؟ فیزیک و زیست سومم به ترتیب زیست 18 و نیم و فیزیک 17گرفتم 
> 
> 2_برای عربی کتاب لغت مهرو ماه دارم و درک مطلب عربی گاج به نظرتون (کسایی که استفاده کردن و درک مطلب عربی رو تو کنکور جواب دادن )کدوم کتاب برای پاسخ به سوالات درک مطلب عربی بهتره و کافیه!؟
> 
> 
> 3_برای قواعد عربی دی وی دی میثم فلاح ببینم بعد فقط تست بزنم کافیه !؟ چون وقت زبادی ندارم یعنی دیگه  درسنامه نخونم 
> 
> 4برای فیزیک پیش دی وی دی نیما نوروزی کامل توضیح داده یعنی کسی که صفره میتونه با دیدن دی وی دی های نوروزی و زدن تست بعنی دیگه درسنامه  نخونه از تعداد تستایی که  از پیش تو کنکور میاد درصد قابل قبول کسب کنه !؟ یعنی دی وی دیش از اول تا اخر همه چیو گفته و دیگه نیازی به درسنامه خوندن نباشه فقط فیلم  رو ببینی و تست بزنی !؟
> ...



جواب سوالات:

1.اگه به امیدخدا تاثیر مثبت بشه دیگه اصلا مهم نیست معدلت چندباشه مثلا من خودم معدل نهاییم 12.5 یا 13 شده ولی چون به احتمال زیاد مثبت میشه تاثیرمعد دیگه اصلا به فکر ترمیم نیستم
2. برای پاسخ دادن به سوالات درک متن این که بگین میخوام به 4تا سوال حتما جواب بدم فقط یه وسواس هست و اصلا نیاز هم نیست هر4تا رو درست جواب بدین ولی به نظر من به جای اینکه این همه وقت و انرژی بذارین برای لغت عربی مهروماه و 3000لغت رو حفظ کنید به نظرم فقطلغات اخر کتاب رو بخونید و از کتاب درک متن عربی گاج و درک متن های موجود در کتاب تستتون استفاده کنید و با این کار حداقل به 2 و 3 سوال میتونید جواب بدین یعنی در بدترین شرایط...
3. نه دی وی دی رو بنداز سطل اشغال و درسنامه رو بخون بعد تست بزن و اگر نیاز به توضیح داشتی برو فقط برا اون مبحث دی وی دی رو ببین
4.خب تا بیای دی وی دی ببینی بعد تبدیلش کنی به جزوه و درسنامه کلی زمان میبره ولی داخل درسنامه همه چیز اماده نوشته و بعد از خوندن مستقیم میرین برا تست
5. زیست اصلا درسنامه نخون بلکه نکات رو از تست استخراج کن چون طراح برا طرح سوال کتاب رو جولوش قرار میده نه درسنامه رو و برای تست هم برای بالای60 زدن ابی به درد نمیخوره برو الگو 4جلدی یا ای کیو رو بخون و از سه سطحی به عنوان منبع تکمیلی استفاده کن خیلی سبز هم فقط سال دومش خوبه...
                                                                                یاعلی....

----------


## yashar.b

> خواهش میکنم
> 
> منم محصول گرفتم ناقصی داشت یکم طول کشید ولی خدایی فرستادن
> پیگیر باش دیگه
> اینجا ایران فقط پیگیری جواب میده
> اره جزوه اهم داره


میشه بگین عربی فلاح کلن چند ساعته ؟

----------


## نگارخانم

> میشه بگین عربی فلاح کلن چند ساعته ؟


26 حلقه دی وی دی که کلا میشه حدودا 32 یا 33 ساعت تدریس

----------


## ZAPATA

> با جازه صاحب تاپیک یه سوالم من بپرسم اونور پرسیدم کسی جواب نداد
> سلام بچه هاااا 
> سوال مهم دارم 
> لطفا جواب دقیق بدید
> یه جزوه دستم رسیده از این روشها و تکنیکای کوتاه تست زنی 
> اینا رو یاد بگیرم سرش وقت بزارم یانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه آره چرا؟
> اگه نه چرا؟


من بیشتر با نه موافقم  :Yahoo (3): 
.......................
و اما چراش !؟!
جواب سریع و کوتاه ::: چون خیلی کاربردی نیست !
................
اما پاسخ تشریحی ::: :Yahoo (4): 
این جور وردا دور از اون ساختار مفهومی در اکثر تستا هستش
یعنی اگه خودت بهش برسی خب واست در عمل خوب کاربرد داره
ولی اگه یه نفر از یه جا بخاد بهت یاد بده و تو هم هی اصرار کنی که بخای یاد بگیری
شاید در ابتدا تو حل چند تست به کارت بیاد
ولی سرجلسه خیلیاش یادت نمیاد 
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## نگارخانم

> من بیشتر با نه موافقم 
> .......................
> و اما چراش !؟!
> جواب سریع و کوتاه ::: چون خیلی کاربردی نیست !
> ................
> اما پاسخ تشریحی :::
> این جور وردا دور از اون ساختار مفهومی در اکثر تستا هستش
> یعنی اگه خودت بهش برسی خب واست در عمل خوب کاربرد داره
> ولی اگه یه نفر از یه جا بخاد بهت یاد بده و تو هم هی اصرار کنی که بخای یاد بگیری
> ...


سپاس فراوان از دوست همیشه پاسخگوووو :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): 
ولی واقعا وسوسه کنندس خدا بگم چکار کنه اونایی که از این کارا میکنن

----------


## intouchable

> جواب سوالات:
> 
> 1.اگه به امیدخدا تاثیر مثبت بشه دیگه اصلا مهم نیست معدلت چندباشه مثلا من خودم معدل نهاییم 12.5 یا 13 شده ولی چون به احتمال زیاد مثبت میشه تاثیرمعد دیگه اصلا به فکر ترمیم نیستم
> 2. برای پاسخ دادن به سوالات درک متن این که بگین میخوام به 4تا سوال حتما جواب بدم فقط یه وسواس هست و اصلا نیاز هم نیست هر4تا رو درست جواب بدین ولی به نظر من به جای اینکه این همه وقت و انرژی بذارین برای لغت عربی مهروماه و 3000لغت رو حفظ کنید به نظرم فقطلغات اخر کتاب رو بخونید و از کتاب درک متن عربی گاج و درک متن های موجود در کتاب تستتون استفاده کنید و با این کار حداقل به 2 و 3 سوال میتونید جواب بدین یعنی در بدترین شرایط...
> 3. نه دی وی دی رو بنداز سطل اشغال و درسنامه رو بخون بعد تست بزن و اگر نیاز به توضیح داشتی برو فقط برا اون مبحث دی وی دی رو ببین
> 4.خب تا بیای دی وی دی ببینی بعد تبدیلش کنی به جزوه و درسنامه کلی زمان میبره ولی داخل درسنامه همه چیز اماده نوشته و بعد از خوندن مستقیم میرین برا تست
> 5. زیست اصلا درسنامه نخون بلکه نکات رو از تست استخراج کن چون طراح برا طرح سوال کتاب رو جولوش قرار میده نه درسنامه رو و برای تست هم برای بالای60 زدن ابی به درد نمیخوره برو الگو 4جلدی یا ای کیو رو بخون و از سه سطحی به عنوان منبع تکمیلی استفاده کن خیلی سبز هم فقط سال دومش خوبه...
>                                                                                 یاعلی....


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------

